
Programming Skills Most Coveted By Employers - ohjeez
http://readwrite.com/2013/04/09/15-programming-skills-most-coveted-by-employers
======
thebear
I think there's a bit of a misunderstanding in the paragraph about C++: when
people say that a programming language is "inefficient," they usually mean
that programs written in that language run slowly. That is certainly not the
case with C++. The link that the author of the post gives is to a
stackoverflow entry that explains why the C++ _compilation process_ is slow.
That is of course a different matter. As a matter of fact, C++ aficionados
often argue that the efficiency of C++ programs is the one thing that
outweighs all its disadvantages, like the slow compilation process.

